# re import of winnebago journey 32ft diesel pusher



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi , after checking the so called official list of so called approved rvs , the winnebago journey 32ft being one , if i went to the states and brought one over would it automatically be approved or would we have to be measured and maybe fail on over width any help suggestions would be most gratefully received
jackie


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jackie

'The List' is not an official document, and is not used at all by some DVLA centres (Exeter being one).

If you are going to spend big bucks on an RV, you really have to make sure you have the best possible chance of being able to get at least somewhere near the maximum width of 100.4".

Given that this width is everything except the wing mirrors, your RV will measure wider than the sidewall to sidewall external width quoted by manufacturers. Things like window frames, door handles, and wheel arch flares will all stick out - and that's assuming you've removed the awnings.

So if you go here you can look up past model years for the Winnebago range (see under 'Products' on the left hand side).

I think you'll find Winnies have been 102" nominal for quite a while, though I note the latest claim to be 8'5.5" (which is still 1" overwidth just on the sidewalls).

You'll have to decide on all this. We chose to go with a model that measures 99" across the windows. Even so, it has still to be approved by DVLA, so if the measuring man gets out of the wrong side of bed come Wednesday, we may still have problems.

It's a lot of money to lay out, and if you import an overwidth model you are in deep doo doo if you can't get the ticket.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

Bruce


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Peapod, 

As I see it at the moment,

If the Chairman of Winnebago, the salesman and yourself ALL measure your Winnie and its under 2.55m then you bring it to the UK and the DVLA man in his cloth cap and B&Q measuring tape measures it and its 1mm over you will be refused registration........Oh and if you make any mention of the SMMT / DVLA registration list they will apologize and say its an error. 

Sites such as Itchyfeet are currently displaying forthcoming news from the recent DVLA talks with the RVDA (a group of UK RV dealers.) 

This 'promise' of news or information has been going on for some time now and the display now features "The Final Piece to the Jigsaw"......just how long does it take to put that last piece in the jigsaw?? 

What are Itchyfeet hoping to achieve by dragging this announcement out?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"What are Itchyfeet hoping to achieve by dragging this announcement out?"

Probably little more than actually getting DVLA to agree to something sensible ....


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

If I win the 'big one' (£64m) tonight, I'll willingly be a test case for everybody with the biggest, baddest US import you ever did see!

Hey, I might still lose, but at least there would be some sort of definitive precedent set then we wouldn't have to wait for anybody's feet to announce anything!

Mike


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks everybody for their imput, sory havent replied earlier, been away at my mothers doing the nurse bit, no computer think i was staring to get withdrawal symptons


----------

